# Coax SPDIF splitter



## vvanrij

Hi,

 I just bought a very good DAC (Vecteur C-2) but it only has 1 coax input. Now I would like to connect both my CD-player and my Computer (with a USB-SPDIF convertor I already have). Is there such thing as a high quality Coax splitter? It has to be high quality else the rest of my gear was just a waste of money 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Cheers,

 Victor


----------



## Music Fanatic

So you want a switcher, right?

 I would not use a simple Y-cable for this -- it can lead to plenty of problems.

 I find Zektor switches to be outstanding, for your needs, the HDS4.1 should be adequate (although you may enjoy looking at their higher-end switches): Zektor

 A cheaper option is the Inday DA4X: SPDIF 4x1 Digital Audio Switcher

 If you are truly looking for a splitter (in this case, a distribution amplifier), I can heartily recommend Inday's VDA-1: Inday VDA-1


----------



## linuxworks

do you need simultaneous outputs or just switched outputs?

 sounds like you need just a switch?

 video switchers are JUST FINE for this. I'm talking about the old yellow rca jack composite (not component, but composite) video switchers.

 spdif is 75ohm just like video. they did this ON PURPOSE. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 personally I've found spdif to be very robust and even using cheap spdt switches seem to work Just Fine(tm) for me with digital audio.


----------



## vvanrij

Hmm interesting, well basicly I want it to not lose any quality (or at least as minimal is as possible), and as cheap as possible. Indeed only switched outputs, one at a time. Where could I find this?


----------



## vvanrij

Hmm will something like his work? 

3-weg audioschakelaar - 3-weg stereo input uitbreider (tc-6).

 I know its got stereo RCA connections, but what if I was only to use the red connectors (or only the black ones for that matter) ??


----------



## vvanrij

I'm not being impatient here, just getting tired of swapping cables, anybody got a clue?


----------



## linuxworks

in a pinch, I have been able to use 'grungy old analog line-level switches' for coax-spdif.

 purists will argue that its 'wrong' but it still does work. ymmv. go try one - I bet you'll find it syncs up just fine and the music WILL play thru even 'bad' spdif connections.


----------



## linuxworks

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *vvanrij* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hmm interesting, well basicly I want it to not lose any quality (or at least as minimal is as possible), and as cheap as possible. Indeed only switched outputs, one at a time. Where could I find this?_

 

here:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f6/pos...ml#post5613038






 if you don't mind some DIY, you can build this for cheap.

 I'll be posting the DIY details shortly (still some more testing to be done before its ready for release).


----------



## The Monkey

Why wouldn't a simple splitter work in this application?


----------

